# free boat on craigslist



## earl60446 (Mar 4, 2016)

Free v20 Wellcraft, go get it boys

https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/bpo/5476442863.html


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 4, 2016)

That's about a mile from me. If there was a title for the trailer I might be interested but then I have nowhere to put it.


----------



## lugoismad (Mar 5, 2016)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> That's about a mile from me. If there was a title for the trailer I might be interested but then I have nowhere to put it.



You guys need trailer titles?

Around here, you just go get it weighed then register it as a homebuilt. Thats specifically what the BMV told me to do when I said I didn't have a title for mine.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 5, 2016)

Yes in Illinois we have titles for our trailers and if your thinking about a home built title you have to have the Sectary of State police inspect the trailer and sign under penalty of law that the trailer is home built.


----------



## -CN- (Mar 7, 2016)

And in Illinois' neighbor to the north we need no documentation whatsoever on trailers under 3000 lbs.
No plate. No title. No inspection required. I love home built Harbor Freight trailers for this reason.


----------



## lovedr79 (Mar 8, 2016)

Va. requires them. you can go to DMV and tell them it is home built and they issue a title.


----------



## jethro (Mar 8, 2016)

I learned a long, long time ago... there are no free boats.


----------

